# Word 2003: "Insert Symbol" Not Available



## merc359 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello, 

This is problably a noob question, but it is vital for my wife's work on the computer and need some help. 

While trying to install a special First Nations font, somehow we have lost the ability to insert symbols in Word 2003. 

If you go to the Insert drop down menu, the word "symbol" isn't even there. It is not grayed out. It simply doesn't exist. 

Now I suspect that part of this new font was a keyboard setup as part of the process. 

Could this be effecting it? Does anyone know how to get the Insert Symbol option back? I cannot find help on this anywhere and suspect it is a stupid issue that most people don't encounter as they don't use multi-lingual support. 

Thanks 

:4-dontkno Rowan:4-dontkno


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Pardon me, Rowan, for starting from a very basic question, but when you click on the Insert menu, do you see the arrows I've circled in the following image? If you see them, click on them to see the whole Insert menu, and you might then see the Symbol command.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

If you still dont have the Symbol menu after you answer Zazula'a question, then right click your toolbar (the one that has File on it), click customise from the drop down menu, click the commands tab, select Insert from the menu on the left, then Symbol from the menu on the right. You can either drag the Symbol icon onto your toolbar or into your Insert menu.


----------

